# Help! My spoo puppy face is swollen!



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

So we up at 6 am. Walk to work. She sleep in crate/expen while I groom. Go to take her out potty and her right side of muzzle is swollen. It's the top lip that's thick. She has had no access to anything. No bug s, no dog fight/wrestle. Food is same. No new treats. I gave her 1 cc of tincture of apis meliffica 200 c cause that's what I give my golden when her eye swells. Any idea of what it could be? I really hope it's not allergies this young! She is playing and acting normal right now.... The golden pic is to show what apis will take down.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you sure it's not a bug bite? Millie's whole face swelled up from a bug bite in the middle of the winter. Had to have been a spider inside. We went to vet and she had an injection to help with the swelling. Have you given any benedryl? I'd definitely be calling the vet.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

My first thought was a spider bite as well


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Are you sure it's not a bug bite? Millie's while face swelled up from a bug bite in the middle of the winter. Had to have been a spider inside. We went to vet and she had an injection to help with the swelling. Have you given any benedryl? I'd definitely be calling the vet.


Same thing happened to Katie less than a week after we brought her home. She had been outside, but spiders are _everywhere_ (I try not to think about that too much).

We went to the e-vet, because this happened at 10pm on a Friday night, less than a week after we brought her home, and she hadn't yet been to see the doctor who would become her regular vet.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

due to my experience with swelling. the apis actually works faster than benydryl.but i might take her in.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

These photos of dogs with a bug bite reaction look mighty similar. But there are other possibilities as well. I would err on the side of caution and call the vet. Please let us know how she's doing. (I spend copious amount of time worrying about my "internet poodles"!):clover:

Facial Swelling in Dogs: Causes and Treatments on MedicineNet


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> These photos of dogs with a bug bite reaction look mighty similar. But there are other possibilities as well. I would err on the side of caution and call the vet. Please let us know how she's doing. (I spend copious amount of time worrying about my "internet poodles"!):clover:
> 
> Facial Swelling in Dogs: Causes and Treatments on MedicineNet


Yes I will. My problem is being stuck at my grooming shop with no vehicle. No public transport either. I can walk if she seems energetic enough. At least it's only half the distance I walk to work. So far it hasn't changed or increased. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would check inside her mouth and make sure her gums are nice and pink and that her tongue is not swollen as well. Is the apis an antihistamine? I've never heard of it. Thinking of her!


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

I just went through this with my puppy spoo myself, and it was definitely PANIC time, so I know how worried you feel. I called the emergency vet who said it sounded like a bug bite and told me to give benydryl and the swelling should be down within an hour. If not, bring her in. Thankfully, the swelling had gone down in the hour.

I have a friend who lives in a hilly, mountain area and they have a bee hive "somewhere out there." They have a doberman who loves to snap at the bees when they come around, and that dog has been stung in the mouth countless times, and they only discover it when she comes into the house with a swolen face. They are to the point of saying, "You got stung _again_?? When will you learn?," giving her a Benadryl and going about their business. Apparently dogs getting bitten and stung in the mouth is pretty common.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Ditto spider bite. The only thing I've seen swell up that bad as quick was a broken tooth, but unlike bug bite, face was very sensitive to touch.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes the apis is from bee venom and under the homopathy "like treats like " it takes down swelling from bites and allergies. Originally prescribed by my vet. Now buy at health store. Borion is brand I use. Both pellets (I store everywhere so I can mix a dose anytime) and the liquid in my fridge at work and home. You pump some into cap, draw into syringe (no needle) and slowly squirt under tounge away from food or water. Humans can just dissolve pellets under tounge. Cost $ 8 -$12. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would think bug bite or an adult tooth coming in...


----------

